# NGD: Holy Abalone! Ibanez ARZIR27FB 7 String Les Paul



## HarryLikesProg (Aug 5, 2014)

Pics First 























REVIEW:

Ibanez have designed a very comfortable, great sounding guitar at an affordable price point. The neck is a perfect balance of round and slim with fairly narrow string spacing. I found the neck a lot more comfortable than the PRS SE 7's, Bernie Rico's and typical wizard style Ibanez RG's because of the extra roundness. The 25 inch scale length is probably a negative for people who want to tune below A due to intonation issues. However, i find the shorter scale length a big plus because of the overall comfort it adds. The sculpted neck heel gives easy access to all 24 frets. The 15" radius is a good compromise for super low action and natural feel. The fret inlays and abalone look really nice in person. The locking tuners work well and the nut was cut surprisingly good. The active pickups are a little scooped and sterile for my taste but winding in more mids from my mesa mark iv does the trick. The body of the guitar is really light and small which makes playing for longer periods no problem. This guitar is an awesome contrast to my baritone 7 because of the rounder neck and shorter scale length.

OVERALL:
I recommend this guitar for anyone looking for a well priced 7 string that needs no modifications. The shorter scale and round neck are extremely comfortable and i constantly find myself grabbing this guitar over my other 7 strings. Well done Ibanez.


----------



## TheYetiExist (Aug 5, 2014)

This looks really good. Almost makes me wish I had held off on my LP7


----------



## chris9 (Aug 5, 2014)

very nice so classy!!!


----------



## celticelk (Aug 5, 2014)

HNGD! I really wanted to like this one, but the combination of 24 frets on an LP and the gold hardware puts it just out of my preference zone. (I'd prefer passive pickups as well, but that's an easier fix.) There's no arguing with that bubinga top, though!


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2014)

HNGD and Congrats!
That thing looks so nice!
Can you post a picture of the back of the body and neck?


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 5, 2014)

Tasty

Love the entire Ibanez AR / ART /ARZ etc. line


----------



## Orzech (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow. *Checking price tag*


----------



## lewstherin006 (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats bro she looks awesome!


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 5, 2014)

very nice! HNGD


----------



## slim231990 (Aug 5, 2014)

Beautiful man!


----------



## Zinter (Aug 5, 2014)

HNGD man! Very awesome Ibanez there, I'm glad companies are still working on LP cuts for 7 strings. Noob question time, I can't find it online. Is it new? Anyone got a price? USD or CAD?


----------



## TraE (Aug 5, 2014)

That's one classy guitar. Enjoy her, friend; HNGD!


----------



## WarpedX1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sexy guitar man! I'm a sucker for a bit of gold hardware and I think it works really well on this one. What's the balance like when standing?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks awesome....Congrats!

My ARZ307 is jealous


----------



## TheYetiExist (Aug 5, 2014)

Zinter said:


> HNGD man! Very awesome Ibanez there, I'm glad companies are still working on LP cuts for 7 strings. Noob question time, I can't find it online. Is it new? Anyone got a price? USD or CAD?



I found it pretty quickly this morning after I saw this thread 

Ibanez ARZIR27FB - Dark Brown Sunburst | Sweetwater.com

$999


----------



## chassless (Aug 5, 2014)

i'm not a fan of abalone but this is so tastefully amazing! congrats


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 5, 2014)

These look so good.


----------



## flaherz09 (Aug 5, 2014)

Gorgeous, HNGD!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been seriously eyeing off the 6 version. They look amazing


----------



## Zinter (Aug 6, 2014)

TheYetiExist said:


> I found it pretty quickly this morning after I saw this thread
> 
> Ibanez ARZIR27FB - Dark Brown Sunburst | Sweetwater.com
> 
> $999



ah well i searched the product name he had there, which was wrong. Oh well. 

edit: don't worry dude! Just a moment of confusion on my part


----------



## Greenbrettiscool (Aug 6, 2014)

Dang I'm no a LP guy but that looks killer, congrats!


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Aug 6, 2014)

Santuzzo said:


> HNGD and Congrats!
> That thing looks so nice!
> Can you post a picture of the back of the body and neck?







here ya go dude!


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Aug 6, 2014)

Zinter said:


> ah well i searched the product name he had there, which was wrong. Oh well.



hey sorry man i got one letter wrong at the end which has been amended


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Aug 6, 2014)

WarpedX1 said:


> Sexy guitar man! I'm a sucker for a bit of gold hardware and I think it works really well on this one. What's the balance like when standing?



the balance is great standing up. the light neck means no neck diving or anything of that nature


----------



## rjg3000 (Aug 6, 2014)

That is just gorgeous. The only thing that I don't like are the active pickup covers. I love seeing the coils!

EDIT: Except I just realized they're EMG's and not Seymours.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 6, 2014)

Whoa they moved the pickup switch up where it's supposed to be on an LP, cool. Looks kind of like mine otherwise, I like it.


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 8, 2014)

That a gorgeous looking guitar right there! 

Very impressive with lots of good features. Locking tuners, ebony fretboard, EMG's all as standard, quite impressive for the price.


----------



## Jbar0071 (Jan 18, 2015)

$899.99 for a Chinese Ibanez?!


----------



## bpablos (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm a fresh meat in here  After 7 years+ of playing i'm about to pick up my 7 string guitar. I did tons of research and I'm interested in Ibanez ARZIR27FB... I have few questions first. Any support from you, would be wonderful!

I know this guitar has the 25 inch scale length. So here are 2 questions:

1:
Would changing a strings to lighter and tuning up everything by 2 half tones work for a c# tuning ? The lightest string would be a f# so it might be little too high... too pinchy. Im not sure what to think about. 

2:
Maybe going downwards (heavier strings + 3 halftones down) would work ? Still it's 25 inch scale, so... I need your help.

If I could handle this tuning problem, i'd more than sure to take it. In worst case there is also 6 string for that tuning. Having 2 guitars tuned the same, may to be the best idea from the start, but I'm just doing research before buying it.

And one more question: How's the action? I like to keep it low as possible 

I see this thread was posted some time ago... I'd be glad if HarryLikesProg or anyone else having this guitar with review it after a while. 

Thanks for your time !


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Apr 14, 2015)

Those guitars are very pretty.


----------

